# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  جاوا برای برنامه نویسی در لینوکس مناسب هست؟

## extreme

سلام
جاوا کتابخانه هایی برای تعامل با میزکار Gnome & KDE داره؟ من gnome-java رو پیدا کردم ولی آخرین نسخه ای که تو سایتش بود برای سال 2004 بوده. و قطعا ویژگی هایی که در نسخه های جدیدتر گنوم هست رو نداره.
چیز دیگه ای که پیدا کردم Iced-tea بود که نسخه ای کاملا آزاد هست که توسط شرکت RedHat به تازگی ایجاد و گسترش داده می شه و فکر نکنم اون قدر کامل باشه که حاوی کتابخانه هایی برای تعامل با میزکارهای گنو و برنامه هاش باشه.
من هنوز با تعداد کمی از کتابخانه های جاوا آشنا هستم ولی دوست دارم در لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنم. آیا جاوا برای برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس مناسب هست؟
جاوا میتونه با برنامه ها و میزکارهای گنو ارتباط برقرار بکنه؟ من فقط یک برنامه تحت لینوکس در OpenSuse دیدم.به نظر میرسه که جاوا در لینوکس زیاد جا نیافتاده واستفاده چندانی ازش نمی شه. این طور نیست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
من در مورد لینوکس و کتابخانه هاش اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی مطمئنم این لینک جواب خیلی از سوالای شمارو میده :

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8111

----------


## rasool_brn

جاوا یه زبان قابل حمله و اصلا محدود به محیط نیست .فرقی نمیکنه که از ویندوز استفاده میکنی یا از لینوکس یا از هر سیستم عامل دیگه ای ,جاوا برای برنامه نویسی در تمام محیطها یه زبان مناسب محسوب میشه . برای برنامه نویسی با جاوا لازمه که JDK رو نصب کنی .JDK در واقع Platform  جاواست .

----------


## rezaTavak

جاوا نیازی به gtk یا هر چیزی دیگری ندارد 

awt,swing در جاوا کاربرد دارد.

گرچه وجود کلاسی برای استفاده از gtk خوب است اما قابلیت حمل جاوا را از بین می برد.

----------


## Bahmany

> سلام
> جاوا کتابخانه هایی برای تعامل با میزکار Gnome & KDE داره؟ من gnome-java رو پیدا کردم ولی آخرین نسخه ای که تو سایتش بود برای سال 2004 بوده. و قطعا ویژگی هایی که در نسخه های جدیدتر گنوم هست رو نداره.
> چیز دیگه ای که پیدا کردم Iced-tea بود که نسخه ای کاملا آزاد هست که توسط شرکت RedHat به تازگی ایجاد و گسترش داده می شه و فکر نکنم اون قدر کامل باشه که حاوی کتابخانه هایی برای تعامل با میزکارهای گنو و برنامه هاش باشه.
> من هنوز با تعداد کمی از کتابخانه های جاوا آشنا هستم ولی دوست دارم در لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنم. آیا جاوا برای برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس مناسب هست؟
> جاوا میتونه با برنامه ها و میزکارهای گنو ارتباط برقرار بکنه؟ من فقط یک برنامه تحت لینوکس در OpenSuse دیدم.به نظر میرسه که جاوا در لینوکس زیاد جا نیافتاده واستفاده چندانی ازش نمی شه. این طور نیست؟


لطفا از دیده هاتون یک لینکی هم قرار بدید.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> لطفا از دیده هاتون یک لینکی هم قرار بدید.


سلام
این لینکی که من در پست دوم دادمو نگاه کن خیلی جالبه .

----------


## extreme

ممنون از جواب هایتان.
سعید جان لینکی که داده بودید خیلی کمکم کرد. که 
این طور که فهمیدم جاوا در لینوکس بیشتر توسط شرکت هایی که قصد برنامه نویسی در لینوکس دارند استفاده میشه.
چندین کتابخانه جاوا در پکیج های دبیان پیدا کردم که اکثرا با GCJ کار میکنند. یک کتابخانه هم  GCJ داشت که به وسیله آن می تونستم مستقیما به کتابخانه هایی که برای زبان هایی مثل C و C++‎ نوشته شده دسترسی پیدا کنم که متاسفانه اسمش یادم رفته.
در مورد برنامه ها هم قسمت هایی از OpenOffice هم توسط GCJ نوشته شده و Azureus  یک BitTorrent client هست که خیلی طرفدار داره. همینطور قسمت هایی از Eclipse هم 
توسط جاوا نوشته شده.البته نرم افزار ها که زیاد هستن ولی منظور من نرم افزار هایی بود که به زبان جاوا و به صورت توکار در توزیع هایی لینوکس استفاده میشن بود که هنوز چیزی پیدا نکردم.
شاید دلیلش این باشه که برنامه نویسان جاوا فقط از سان جاوا استفاده می کنند که دارای کتابخانه ی کاملی هست و با دیگر Virtual Machines آشنایی ندارند(که کمتر نسخه ای از آنها برای ویندوز پیدا می شود) .البته GCJ تفاوت ها و کمبود هایی دارد.به همین دلیل شرکت Red Hat دست به کار شده و نسخه ای کاملا آزاد از جاوا با نام IcedTea با همان کتابخانه ها و ویژگی ها را درحال توسعه دادن هست.
Java-gnome هم برای استفاده از کتابخانه ها و  ابزار های گنوم هست که  آخرین نسخش برای یک ماه پیش هست.( شرمنده من دیروز اشتباهی جستوجو کردم و وارد سایتی شدم که سایت بی ربط و قدیمی بود و فقط در موردش حرف زده بودند که اسمش هم اشتباهی نوشته بودند. به همین دلیل بالا اشتباه نوشتم)

----------


## azizi-ra

ما در شرکت از جاوا در لینوکس استفاده میکنیم
من JDK سان را پیشنهاد میکنم . به راحتی از طریق مخزنهای خود توضیع کننده نصب میشود و توسط بیشتر
پروژه های متن باز ساپورت میشه. ما چند تا پروژه بزرگ باهاش اجرا کردیم و من خیلی راضی هستم.
محیط کارمون هم NetBean هست

----------

